# Anxiety and Depression



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

Anyone here had good results with dietary, herbal or natural treatments for anxiety or depression? I have seen so many posts lately with people sad, depressed, anxious, etc. especially with the holidays. I have anxiety attacks. I was anxiety attack free for several years and then life happened and they showed up again. Somethings that help me are B vitamins and chammomile tea. Anyone else?


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

St John's Wort for depression.I rate this herb right up there with the polio vaccine and the discovery of penicillin as a miracle cure.It may not work for everybody but it made life worth living for me,just wish I'd found it decades ago.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I take St John's Wort and it works for me most of the time, just this time of the year it gets hard for me and haven't found much that works.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Tried St John's just did not work well enough for me. B vitamins really help. i would like to find something to help with the muscle cramps I get all over at night too. A lot of depression can be resolved when you get enough sleep and you are fairly free of pain. I will keep an eye out to see if anyone can help you out. I have those same issues too.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

For anxiety attacks, I have also used Bach's Rescue Remedy - ordered it from vitacost. It feels a little like taking a small dose of xanax. Another important note - a lot of people when someone is having a panic attack say relax - don't relax get up and walk it off - burn off the adrenaline. I can walk off anxiety in about thirty minutes.


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 1, 2008)

Ditto on Rescue Remedy. My brother also uses it for his rare panic attacks.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

nduetime said:


> Tried St John's just did not work well enough for me. B vitamins really help. i would like to find something to help with the muscle cramps I get all over at night too. A lot of depression can be resolved when you get enough sleep and you are fairly free of pain. I will keep an eye out to see if anyone can help you out. I have those same issues too.


For the muscle cramps you may need potassium.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

We keep an eye on both the potassium and the maganese (i think might be magnesium) The cramps and aches are due to fibromyalgia. Thanks for the thought though!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I have FMS, too, nduetime. A few years ago, I met an FMS diet treatment researcher online and followed every one of her recommendations. Within one month, I lost 20 pounds, FMS symptoms almost completely subsided, and I was sleeping well for the first time in many years (FMS for 20 years now). After that weight loss, was at my target weight, so had to adjust my diet to up the complex carbs a bit. Then, experimented with making other changes to get it to right where it is now:

The first FMS diet I was given:

ZERO sugar of any kind
ZERO pop of any kind
ZERO fruit juices
ZERO simple carbs
A limit of complex carbs (I had to adjust that after I lost 20#s)
Only water, tea, herbal infusions & daily Kefir Smoothies (she sent me superior Kefir Grains)
Eating 5 times/day (2 snacks & 3 well balanced organic from scratch meals)
A little exercise (walking 20 minutes a day even)

Here I am two years later, still at target weight. I can have 1T of honey and 1T of Agave every day. I am highly functional, sleep well, and seldom have any FMS symptoms. I adhere mostly to the same diet, except upped those complex carbs, added the honey & Agave, and now am using the elliptical, doing T-Tapp, and also walking. DH & I are hikers... What worked for me may work for others who suffer from FMS. Bragg's Organic Apple Cider vinegar is also great for any type of rheumatic conditions.

This isn't popular and most people don't like to hear this, but SUGAR KILLS. It feeds all illnesses, cancer, and diseases, also causing them. It wasn't easy for me to go off of it, but now I don't like the taste of it at all. I just realized how much money I am saving!!! Just think no sugar prepping  I am prepping honey, though.

As far as herbs go, Comfrey is my all time favorite. I drink Comfrey Infusions (never recommend others do because FDA warns against that) regularly, other herbal infusions, use my own comfrey salve/oils. If I want an herbal treatment of any kind, I will use the herbs I grow to make one. Otherwise, go to a reputable source for the actual herb and then prepare it myself. I no longer take vitamins or supplements, but make sure my diet gives me everything I need.

If you want more information, email me at [email protected]


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks lorichristie, wow that is quite the diet! I rarely, if ever drink soda and do not do juice (prefer whole fruit), but no sugar will be a toughie. I try to make everything myself, do not buy much at all for prepared foods so I can cut down on sodium and sugars. Looks like I have a lot to do yet though. i will email you sometime soon.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

lorichristie said:


> I have FMS, too, nduetime. A few years ago, I met an FMS diet treatment researcher online and followed every one of her recommendations. Within one month, I lost 20 pounds, FMS symptoms almost completely subsided, and I was sleeping well for the first time in many years (FMS for 20 years now). After that weight loss, was at my target weight, so had to adjust my diet to up the complex carbs a bit. Then, experimented with making other changes to get it to right where it is now:
> 
> The first FMS diet I was given:
> 
> ...


How long will honey in the raw keep?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

nduetime said:


> Thanks lorichristie, wow that is quite the diet! I rarely, if ever drink soda and do not do juice (prefer whole fruit), but no sugar will be a toughie. I try to make everything myself, do not buy much at all for prepared foods so I can cut down on sodium and sugars. Looks like I have a lot to do yet though. i will email you sometime soon.


Whenever I have shared my results with others, I have to admit I wince a bit when I get to the ZERO sugar part. That was the single most difficult deletion from my diet, initially! It certainly helps that I don't like the taste of it anymore! Fruit was limited to 2 per day, veggies 5 or more, and a protein serving 3 times/day.



> Laura Zone 5- How long will honey in the raw keep?


Raw honey keeps as long as pasteurized honey = forever, if properly stored. If you ever had honey that seems to go bad? The water content was too high. When it crystallizes, you just warm the honey, but not too hot & not boiling.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey Ms Lori Christie!
I know just how you feel about the sugar! I gave it up ........will be 2 years ago on Jan. 13th!!!! The first 3 or 4 months, I thought I'd die. You are right about sugar KILLING . It does feed tumors and cancers, etc. That's the reason I decided I could live without it. I do eat honey. That's the only thing ......and dates......that I use for sweetener. I feel so much better.
I do deal with anxiety alot because of various reasons. I ordered me some of the "bach rescue remedy" mentioned above. Sure hope that helps. I believe I'm in "perimenopause" also and that sure doesn't help matters.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

GeorgiaGirl- Great to hear! We all have those hormone issues and menopause to look forward to... Short story? Age 34, done deal, surgery, but have my ovaries. I had no choice. Good news was that issues concerning that were resolved, permanently. That also resulted in early Menopause. I well remember all that, too.


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

I have issues with seasonal depression and have found light therapy does wonders.


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

I have found that a good sized dose of Vitamin D does wonders for my mood. Now I am not dealing with Depression or Anxiety, but I do find myself in an over all better mood when I take the D. My Dr put me on 4000 units as I don't seem to store enough during the summer. This may be too high for you or may be just right. I just know what works for me. It has certainly helped my over all level of pain as well from chronic conditions.

Hope this helps!

Carrie in SD


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

What would cause a panic attack? How can you tell the difference between a panic attack and a heart attack? And......what do you do in the middle of a panic attack to make it stop.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> What would cause a panic attack? How can you tell the difference between a panic attack and a heart attack? And......what do you do in the middle of a panic attack to make it stop.


Panic attacks are usually caused from excessive worry or walking around in a heightened state of anxiety. If someone is experiencing heightened anxiety little stresses can cause them to have a panic attack much easier than someone who is at a normal level.
Most people that have their first panic attack go to the doctor because they think it is something more serious. I had them for awhile before I knew what they were. People experiencing a panic attack for the first time should definitely get checked out by a doctor to see if there is an underlying medical condition (ie. thyroid, hormones, anemia, etc.) . To make a panic attack stop - when I feel one building because of general anxiety I walk at a good pace for about thirty minutes and the anxiety passes - I also pray during those thirty minutes - but I walk off the adrenaline - a panic attack is your body's fight or flight response going off when there is nothing to be afraid off. If one hits me really fast or out of the blue - I say to myself "Oh well this will pass." and I don't fight it. My brother had a painful recovery after abdominal surgery once and the surgeon came in to check on him and told him to quit fighting the pain - he immediately felt a little better and I think the same thing works for a panic attack. I tend to shiver when I have a panic attack so when I'm home and have one I use an electric blanket. A B vitamim stress dot (large dose) can also help calm the nerves quickly. I also have mentioned chammomile tea. Other herbs that can help with anxiety that I have not tried yet are valerian and passionflower. I just ordered a program called Panic Away - it is basically cognitive behavior therapy to do at home instead of paying to see a counselor each week. I'll let you all know if I think it is a good program or not after I give it a try. It is interesting that panic attacks are not considered a mental health issue but a behavior issue - good news because behaviors can be changed. Most importantly for me to change my thinking I have compiled a stack of notecards on healing scriptures and scriptures on not being afraid. I am meditating on them daily and applying them to my stinkin' thinkin' (ie worry)


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

I've suffered with panic attacks for YEARS (35) I just recently bought me a program that also teaches to "accept what is happening and don't fight it." Boy , that is hard. It says to tell yourself "whatever happens, it's okay."
A panic attack feels like a car when it is in park and someone has the accelerator to the floor. Sometimes I'll be in the middle of the mall and one will come out of nowhere and I have to get outside. IMMEDIATELY. I really hate that. Consequently, if I go to the mall, I shop in stores that I know I can get out of quickly. I find that mine usually happen if I'm by myself. For some reason, I don't like going out by myself. 
I ordered me some of the above mentioned "bach rescue remedy." Thought I'd give that a try. I've been on zoloft for about 7 years now. I started out being on 100 mg. I'm down to 37.5 mg. That's a low dose. It did help. Killed the panic attacks. Also killed everything else along with it. That's why I despise that pill. I'm looking for natural ways and do hope I find them.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Everything I have read says a panic attack lasts seconds to 30 min.
What would last for let's say, 3-4 hours? Not sustained symptoms, but peaks and valleys of symptoms.....


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Everything I have read says a panic attack lasts seconds to 30 min.
> What would last for let's say, 3-4 hours? Not sustained symptoms, but peaks and valleys of symptoms.....


Laura - I think that the generalized anxiety that builds up to a panic attack could last three to four hours with peaks and valleys.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Would part of a severe panic attack include a "flash back"?
Where you are in one place doing 'your job'......yet your 'eyes see you in another place, doing a different job (that you held 24 years ago)?
And it takes a minute for you to 'blink hard' to get back to 'reality'?

I swear, I thought I was having a stroke.....


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

Something I forgot to mention earlier is that going to a counselor can be very therapeutic in terms of getting the things that bother you off your chest. I was having a panic attack once and went to see a doctor - I explained to him that both my parents had just had heart attacks within a week of each other and my brother had just received a cancer diagnosis - I was trying to help everyone and at the time was raising three kids under three years old. His advice - go talk to a counselor and "flush the toilet of life" - in other words everyone needs to get the junk off their chest every now and then. Therapy isn't a good place to dwell forever but it can be very helpful. Laura - I have not had a flash back with panic attacks. There is a scripture that Paul says - "Striving forward to what lies ahead and forgetting what lies behind" Don't worry too much about the flash back but don't be afraid to talk to someone professional about it. You might want to read about PTSD - I believe anxiety and flash backs can play a role in that but I don't have any first hand knowledge about it.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

For those that find that St. John's Wort isn't helpful, perhaps Motherwort would be.
I have some pretty severe anxiety issues and Motherwort never fails to bring me back to a place of control.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

St John's Wort really brought me out of depression. It had gotten really bad and I had tried SJW before to no avail. Then I realized I wasn't giving it long enough to do it's job. So I took it every single day in tincture form (that I made myself) for 6 full weeks and finally started feeling some relief. I upped my dosage then and now 2 months later I am feeling great! I haven't felt this good in years. If it isn't working for some of you maybe you aren't giving it a long enough time to kick in.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Herbs can be that way...Slow and Steady. One needs Patience.


----------



## hardworkingwoman (Jun 4, 2009)

Magnesium oil works great. We are all deficient in magnesium and it is a very safe way to use it without side effects.
Dr Mark Sircus has a lot of great info here and books on the topic. 

http://publications.imva.info/


----------



## Daisygoat (Mar 27, 2010)

lorichristie said:


> I have FMS, too, nduetime. A few years ago, I met an FMS diet treatment researcher online and followed every one of her recommendations. Within one month, I lost 20 pounds, FMS symptoms almost completely subsided, and I was sleeping well for the first time in many years (FMS for 20 years now). After that weight loss, was at my target weight, so had to adjust my diet to up the complex carbs a bit. Then, experimented with making other changes to get it to right where it is now:
> 
> The first FMS diet I was given:
> 
> ...


What an EXCELLENT protocol! Thanks for sharing that!!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

highlandview said:


> Anyone here had good results with dietary, herbal or natural treatments for anxiety or depression? I have seen so many posts lately with people sad, depressed, anxious, etc. especially with the holidays. I have anxiety attacks. I was anxiety attack free for several years and then life happened and they showed up again. Somethings that help me are B vitamins and chammomile tea. Anyone else?


A high frequency essential oil rubbed on the feet will help with depression. Rose would be the best, but it's expensive for a good quality oil. For anxiety a calming oil like lavender would be a good choice.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I wanted to add that many times depression, anxiety, hyperness, and just feeling fuzzy can be a polarity issue rather than anything else. Your body uses electricity for your heart to beat and for brain synapses and nerve impulses. If the charges are erratic or short-circuited you feel poorly. You can correct this by tapping certain meridians to encourage them to flow correctly. Here's a link to help explain it, or just do a google search on reversed polarity or switched.
http://www.altmd.com/Specialists/Healing-Highly-Sensitive-Body-and-Mind/Blog/What-is-Polarity-Switch

In times past, it was common for electric shock therapy to be used in severe depression, and it worked. But it was barbaric. Electricity and electrical flow in our brain really does mess with your emotions. Tapping is a simple, effective way to reset the electrical system in your body.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

one more link on polarity exercises--
http://www.creativekinesiology.com/energeticselfcare.htm


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

HTTP 5 and GABA can be a relief for anxiety and depression - but just like with a pharmacological ssri, they need time to work - its not a take it for a couple of days and feel immmediately better sort of pill. Here is a review of a book on HTP 5

http://www.amazon.com/5-HTP-Natural...1_105?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1293369685&sr=1-105

Do Not overlook the benefit of excercise on helping you with your anxiety and depression. Quite often when I feel myself becoming anxious I will stop what I am working on (if I can ) and do some excercise and it really helps. Force yourself to work out daily- try to work up a sweat for 20 minutes at least if possible. it really helps and nothing is more natural or better for you physically - its amazing how much better it can make you feel. 

And wash your windows - nothing makes the world look any bleaker than staring out the windows of your home every day through filthy windows.

And cut way back on the caffeine - more than 2 cups of coffee a day gives me the jitters and anxiety to go with it.


----------



## Daisygoat (Mar 27, 2010)

jkhs said:


> I have issues with seasonal depression and have found light therapy does wonders.


Can you give more details on your light therapy? What you do, how often, what kind of light, etc.? I am considering trying that myself VERY soon! Thanks so much!


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

highlandview said:


> Anyone here had good results with dietary, herbal or natural treatments for anxiety or depression? I have seen so many posts lately with people sad, depressed, anxious, etc. especially with the holidays. I have anxiety attacks. I was anxiety attack free for several years and then life happened and they showed up again. Somethings that help me are B vitamins and chammomile tea. Anyone else?


I suffered undiagnosed depression and anxiety for 25 years. I only got a proper diagnosis after suffering a work-related burnout in 2003 because the workman's comp sent me to a psychiatrist. She also diagnosed me with GAD (generalized anxiety disorder) and PTSD from years of childhood abuse. I took heavy HORRID pharmaceuticals for 5 years and they caused so many health problems, and to be honest? Only really put a bandaid on the disorders.

In 2008, I had to start using a cane to walk - because I'd gained 97 pounds in 3 years from a metabolic disorder related to an anti-psychotic named Seroquel. My ankles couldn't handle the weight gain because I was basically in bed most of the time. (Lost 54 of it so far, yey!) At that point, I'd had enough. My doctor was against it, but I decided to ween off the meds and try the natural route.

I'll be honest, it was a tough road to find what worked for me. Having these life-long disorders and not having medicinal help led to a lot of pain and despair. I only started to feel better 3 months ago! And I'll tell you what finally works for me!

St-John's Wort tincture: The capsules do nada for me. I use 20 drops in a little water each morning. (for depression)

Passionflower tincture: Again, the only form of passionflower that works for me is liquid form, again 25 drops in the a.m.; and 20 drops before bed. (for anxiety)

For overall mood daily:
B-Vitamin supplement
Omega 3 Fish oil with high levels of EPA and DHA
Cod Liver Oil for high vitamin D
30 minutes of hard cardio daily
Muscle relaxing techniques before bed (squeezing each muscle for a count of 10 then releasing) - I also suffer insomnia from the PTSD

I also cut out dairy products for the most part - I did this because I'm lactose intolerant, but it seemed to coincide with me feeling better too - so I have no proof but wanted to mention it! 

To add to my lovely life, I also have BPD (Borderline Personality Disorder) - this was triggered by the trauma of the burnout. It's a mood disorder that messes with my fight/flight response. So out of nowhere, my adrenaline rushes through me and I fly into that mode...there is no cure for this. I've tried Rescue Remedy, it doesn't work for severe panic in my case, but if I jog in place for a little while, it helps tremendously. 

Doing all of the above daily and without fail has curbed ALL of my symptoms since October - which, to be honest, is miraculous to me. It did take about 8 weeks to feel a difference when I started the tinctures, so you just can't give up.

My case is pretty severe, but I wanted to open up and say that no matter the severity, you CAN find a solution, though it could take a lot of experimentation! 

It may seem like a lot, but the alternative is being on heavy chemicals that cause obesity, hypertension, diabetes, high risk of stroke and cardiac arrest, risk of overdose from the cocktail of drugs (because with these kind of meds, you always have to increase when they stop working)....and basically a zombie life of sleeping for 16-20 hours a day. So, for me, 2 years of experimenting and suffering at the same time was very well worth it!!!

Sorry for the novel!


----------



## Daisygoat (Mar 27, 2010)

Rain said:


> I suffered undiagnosed depression and anxiety for 25 years. I only got a proper diagnosis after suffering a work-related burnout in 2003 because the workman's comp sent me to a psychiatrist. She also diagnosed me with GAD (generalized anxiety disorder) and PTSD from years of childhood abuse. I took heavy HORRID pharmaceuticals for 5 years and they caused so many health problems, and to be honest? Only really put a bandaid on the disorders.
> 
> In 2008, I had to start using a cane to walk - because I'd gained 97 pounds in 3 years from a metabolic disorder related to an anti-psychotic named Seroquel. My ankles couldn't handle the weight gain because I was basically in bed most of the time. (Lost 54 of it so far, yey!) At that point, I'd had enough. My doctor was against it, but I decided to ween off the meds and try the natural route.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for sharing your story. It was very helpful to me. Good for you for your determination, perseverance and tenacity to get yourself healthy and well! God bless you!


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Rain said:


> I suffered undiagnosed depression and anxiety for 25 years. I only got a proper diagnosis after suffering a work-related burnout in 2003 because the workman's comp sent me to a psychiatrist. She also diagnosed me with GAD (generalized anxiety disorder) and PTSD from years of childhood abuse. I took heavy HORRID pharmaceuticals for 5 years and they caused so many health problems, and to be honest? Only really put a bandaid on the disorders.
> 
> In 2008, I had to start using a cane to walk - because I'd gained 97 pounds in 3 years from a metabolic disorder related to an anti-psychotic named Seroquel. My ankles couldn't handle the weight gain because I was basically in bed most of the time. (Lost 54 of it so far, yey!) At that point, I'd had enough. My doctor was against it, but I decided to ween off the meds and try the natural route.
> 
> ...


OH wow! HOw wonderful that you found something that would work for you. Bless you for telling all of that. 
I don't take the SJW capsules either. They just don't work and they make me sick at my stomach about 10 minutes after taking them. The tincture is the only thing that works. I also take passion flower at night. 
I take a liver cleanse too get rid of all the gunk my body has been dealing for years. 
But your advice to not give up is spot on! If other people just realized it takes up to 2 months to feel a difference maybe they wouldn't give up so easily. That's why herbs have a reputation of not working. People get impatient and think it doesn't work. 
I am happy that your story is a good one though. I hope you continue to improve.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

On light therapy-- sunlight is best. Remember that electrical energy flows thorugh your body. Sunlight radiates energy. Our bodies need that. It helps with the energy flow in our body. So does essential oil, walking barefoot on the grass, tapping, amino acids, minerals, swimming in the ocean, etc. You simply want to increase the electrical flow in your body to increase your frequency. And that will help with mood enhancement and mental clarity.


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you Daisygoat! 

Thank you Andiplus8! Yes! I used to get terrible nausea and bloating by taking the SJW capsules! I switched to the tinctures on the advice of a naturopath who was browsing the aisles of the health food store! She saw me looking and I guess I had that "what the..." look on my face, lol, so she made a comment about SJW and we got to talking. Nice huh?

And you're right, I think that our culture, for the most part, is so focused on the 'quick fix' that nothing is quick enough. I admit, early on, I tried SJW tincture, I think it was sometime in 2009 and after 6 weeks I gave up too. Last fall though, I stuck it out and one day I just felt happy! Quite a transformation! 

A liver cleanse is a great idea too! Especially for anyone who came off such heavy pharmaceuticals like I did. I'm going to do that in the spring, it's a liver/kidney/bladder combo detox. I was told by a homeopath that spring and fall are the best times for that because summer and winter are already strenuous on the system because of the weather systems.

Mekasmom, I'm with you on the energy flow. I did a half dozen or so sessions of reiki in November/December and my energy levels are amazing.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

Rain said:


> Thank you Daisygoat!
> 
> Thank you Andiplus8! Yes! I used to get terrible nausea and bloating by taking the SJW capsules! I switched to the tinctures on the advice of a naturopath who was browsing the aisles of the health food store! She saw me looking and I guess I had that "what the..." look on my face, lol, so she made a comment about SJW and we got to talking. Nice huh?
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for all the info it is really helpful. Is there a length of time for taking the SJW and passionflower tinctures or can they be taken indefinitely if desired?


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

highlandview said:


> Thanks so much for all the info it is really helpful. Is there a length of time for taking the SJW and passionflower tinctures or can they be taken indefinitely if desired?


You're so welcome! Every time I read about SJW, I always read the recommended time is no longer than 6 months. I spoke to a naturopath and she herself said that during menopause, she took SJW for 2 years and slowly weened off it to see if she was okay without it. She said that as long as it's helpful, to use it. Same with the passionflower. 

My plan is to give this treatment a year or two while I get other areas of my life "back". During the last 8 years (eek, I just went from 7 to 8) of being at home recovering, I kind of lost my identity and desire. When I feel 100% comfortable in my skin, then I'm going to slowly ween off them and hopefully manage with diet, exercise and my new catch phrase, being "habitually occupied and active".

I hope this doesn't sound preachy or anything - and it's not directed at anyone, just my own creed. I think we should take help when it's offered and needed, but there comes a time when we have to take responsibility for our own happiness. And I can say this as someone who suffers from severe disorders. I do feel that these remedies should not be used in the long term, not for safety's sake necessarily, but once you start to feel better, you should be taking a look at your life to make sure you take the proper steps to change what makes you feel bad. When you feel great, you have a clear mind, and you can assess your life and make the choice to live happier. In my case, the last 3 months have been monumental for me because I saw the way I was living, how I was harbouring negativity, how I wasn't being responsible for anything, always blaming my childhood/parents/family. That's not an excuse for them, but for me to be hanging on to all of that trauma was keeping me trapped in the disorders. I do believe in complete recovery, but that has to start with me making that choice. I'm definitely going to use the tinctures while I rebuild my confidence and find my passions again - but I don't want to be reliant on them forever.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

Rain said:


> You're so welcome! Every time I read about SJW, I always read the recommended time is no longer than 6 months. I spoke to a naturopath and she herself said that during menopause, she took SJW for 2 years and slowly weened off it to see if she was okay without it. She said that as long as it's helpful, to use it. Same with the passionflower.
> 
> My plan is to give this treatment a year or two while I get other areas of my life "back". During the last 8 years (eek, I just went from 7 to 8) of being at home recovering, I kind of lost my identity and desire. When I feel 100% comfortable in my skin, then I'm going to slowly ween off them and hopefully manage with diet, exercise and my new catch phrase, being "habitually occupied and active".
> 
> I hope this doesn't sound preachy or anything - and it's not directed at anyone, just my own creed. I think we should take help when it's offered and needed, but there comes a time when we have to take responsibility for our own happiness. And I can say this as someone who suffers from severe disorders. I do feel that these remedies should not be used in the long term, not for safety's sake necessarily, but once you start to feel better, you should be taking a look at your life to make sure you take the proper steps to change what makes you feel bad. When you feel great, you have a clear mind, and you can assess your life and make the choice to live happier. In my case, the last 3 months have been monumental for me because I saw the way I was living, how I was harbouring negativity, how I wasn't being responsible for anything, always blaming my childhood/parents/family. That's not an excuse for them, but for me to be hanging on to all of that trauma was keeping me trapped in the disorders. I do believe in complete recovery, but that has to start with me making that choice. I'm definitely going to use the tinctures while I rebuild my confidence and find my passions again - but I don't want to be reliant on them forever.


You are are right about coming to a point where you have to take responsibility. These issues are multi-faceted and there is a part of them that we have to choose to fight. A friend of mine has a sign hanging in her house that says - People are as happy as they make up their minds to be. I know there are points in depression etc. where one is so beaten down but we have to do our best to fight and not give up. I tried a new approach to panic attacks yesterday - I went to a crowded Wal-Mart -out of town- to shop each time the fear crept up I mentally told it to bring it on and do its worse but it only had a set amount of time to do it - then I would do a mental count down. It really worked and being out all day gave me a real boost. I am in a kick butt mood and I am going to do all I can to make life changes for complete recovery. I love my life, it is a gift from God and I plan on living it. I am going to make an appointment with a naturopath and get some tinctures, etc. You are also right about getting into the blame game I am trying very hard to forgive the relatives that hurt me. I am a big believer in forgiveness for the sake of the person doing the forgiving. It takes away the past situation's power over you.


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

highlandview said:


> You are are right about coming to a point where you have to take responsibility. These issues are multi-faceted and there is a part of them that we have to choose to fight. A friend of mine has a sign hanging in her house that says - People are as happy as they make up their minds to be. I know there are points in depression etc. where one is so beaten down but we have to do our best to fight and not give up. I tried a new approach to panic attacks yesterday - I went to a crowded Wal-Mart -out of town- to shop each time the fear crept up I mentally told it to bring it on and do its worse but it only had a set amount of time to do it - then I would do a mental count down. It really worked and being out all day gave me a real boost. I am in a kick butt mood and I am going to do all I can to make life changes for complete recovery. I love my life, it is a gift from God and I plan on living it. I am going to make an appointment with a naturopath and get some tinctures, etc. You are also right about getting into the blame game I am trying very hard to forgive the relatives that hurt me. I am a big believer in forgiveness for the sake of the person doing the forgiving. It takes away the past situation's power over you.


Woo hoo! Kick that anxiety butt!!!  Isn't it empowering when you can finally take control, even through the fear? I totally agree that depression does take over, I mean, I spent about 3 years in bed 90% of the time and my mind and body just could not even process the idea of choosing to be happy. When you've been diagnosed, you do need to give yourself time to heal, some people take longer than others and there is no magic fix. The worst thing an ex-friend ever said to me was "snap out of it, at least you don't live in Iraq"...I mean, obviously people who say things like that are ignorant of the disorders! Forgiveness is all about you, not about those who hurt you - that's the key isn't it? I don't forgive them, I forgive myself for hating them all of those years and holding on to it. I'm so glad you're in a spot where you can feel strong enough to take control! Just remember, it could be a bit of a learning curve because everyone is different! What works for me might not work for you! But don't give up!!! 

PS: Just checked out your blog, I love the idea of snow ice cream!!!


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Omega 3----Fish Oil... is what I switched to. It's just as effective as prescription according to research.


----------



## txplowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

I had social anxiety disorder and clinical depression from the age of 7. It wasn't until I was diagnosed at the age of 44 with Fibromyalgia, Celiac disease and Rhuematoid arthritis, that I finally started getting better. But I have to be gluten free, soy free, dairy free and nightshade vegetable free. The gluten, soy and dairy is what caused my anxiety and depression all these years.
Here 2 years later I am doing wonderful. It can be a hassle but I no longer feel like i'm dying either. :sing:


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

txplowgirl said:


> I had social anxiety disorder and clinical depression from the age of 7. It wasn't until I was diagnosed at the age of 44 with Fibromyalgia, Celiac disease and Rhuematoid arthritis, that I finally started getting better. But I have to be gluten free, soy free, dairy free and nightshade vegetable free. The gluten, soy and dairy is what caused my anxiety and depression all these years.
> Here 2 years later I am doing wonderful. It can be a hassle but I no longer feel like i'm dying either. :sing:


I had a friend who suffered from chronic fatigue related depression, she removed gluten from her diet and it was like a 180. Personally when I stopped dairy, I felt better, but I also started the tinctures a month earlier...so I can't prove that a change in diet is what did it for me, although I do think looking at the diet is worth a try!


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

Daisygoat, the light thearpy box that I use came from benefitsoflight.com. I actually know the couple who owns the business and traded some daycare services for a light box. It varies from person to person as to how long you should use the lightbox each day. I start using it just as the days start to get shorter and use it until spring when there's plenty of sunshine outside again (and I'm out enjoying it). The suggestion is that you gradually build up the amount of time you sit in front of the light until you find your optimal time. For me, it's about 5 minutes every morning while I'm eating my breakfast. I find that if I sit in front of the light for too long, or if it's too close to me, I get a slight headache. After I use the light (especially for the first few times of the season) I get sort of a "buzz" kind of like when you drink a double shot of expresso. The added benefit of lightbox therapy is that it helps with insomnia too.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Great thread!!!

How can you tell or CAN you tell the difference between depression, and a hormonal imbalance?


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I had severe panic attacks for no apparent reason in my early 20s. Meds they put me on did nothing other than cause side effects. The main things that helped me get rid of them:

-excercise to work it off
-balance diet
-stop the "what if" thinking patterns of worrying too much (catastrophic thinking)
-"linking" thoughts when you feel panic coming on. Instead of focusing on panic, focus on something productive you need to be doing. Say to yourself, "I need to get dressed, then I will get in my car and go to the grocery store, on my way home I will do xyz and stop at the bank." Then sit down and write a grocery list and follow through with it. This type of thinking will allow you to focus on something proactive and productive, then following through with it will burn off the stress.
-Reaffirm what you know to be true, rationally. "This is only anxiety, I am not afraid, I have been through it and nothing bad will happen and I have the power to stop it."


----------



## Ruralnurse (Jun 23, 2011)

As an FNP I used to prescribe *LEVity* to my patients that had depressive symptoms that did not or could not take pharmaceuticals. I will copy and paste here the hand out I would give them with the reference at the bottom. *NOTE* this is not for someone with severe depressive symptoms, psychosis, or suicidal thoughts.

A research study was conducted in 2001 by nurses looking at exercise, light therapy and vitamin supplements. Called LEViTY, which is Light, Exercise, Vitamin TherapY. Prior research by others have indicated that exercise has shown to help decrease anxiety and the stress components of depression; that light therapy (especially natural light) has shown potential to reduce the symptoms of seasonal depression; and that certain vitamins have shown effectiveness in enhancing mood. These nurses wanted to explore the use of all three. 

The purpose of this study was to test the efficacy of a tri-modal intervention of moderate intensity exercise, increased exposure to natural light and a specific vitamin regimen using a randomized experiment with a placebo control group. (Brown, et. al., 2001).

The study included only women and lasted for 8 weeks. In that time, the women had experienced a remarkable relief of symptoms. They felt more energetic, joyful, and confident in their own abilities and better able to cope with stress. 

Additionally the women felt less anxious, less reliant on food for comfort, less angry, and less tired. The participantâs depression scores were cut by 50%. On a test of general well-being, the women's average score moved from the worst to the best possible category in the eight weeks. 

The âprescriptionâ is simple:
1)	Walk outside during daylight hours for 20 minutes, 5 days a week, at 60% of maximum heart rate. 
2)	Increase daily light exposure. 
3)	Take a daily dietary supplement containing: 
â¢	Vitamin B-1 (thiamin) 50 mg
â¢	vitamin B-6 (pyroxidine) 50 mg
â¢	vitamin B-2 (riboflavin) 50mg
â¢	folic acid 400 mcg
â¢	selenium 200 mcg
â¢	vitamin D 2000 IU

Some risks or cautions would be similar to other treatments for depression. If the person really were bipolar and that was not caught on initial assessment, or if the person were very depressed to the point of suicide this therapy would not be appropriate. However, as clinicians these are common cautions we all take and is why we perform a good assessment. Some members reported minor side effects from the vitamins (bright yellow urine, GI symptoms, sleep disturbances, skin reactions). Also the study was done entirely on women but there has been evidence in other studies that these things can be beneficial to men as well. Also it is important that the person be physically able to walk and to do it in a safe area outdoors. 

The benefits would be decreased use of the medical system, increased knowledge of self care, perhaps self esteem and autonomy. This would be very helpful for people with little to no insurance and the health benefits of exercise are more than I can list here. Also important to note was the high adherence to the program. 

Since practicing as an FNP I see so many people that appear to have low level depression, seasonal depression or situational depression. I have wanted to explore this treatment for these people that may not want or need to go on antidepressants. I think this may also be a great starting point for a person that does need medications but is reluctant. If they try these interventions and still have depressive moods, they may see that medication area needed.

References

Brown, M., Goldstein-Shirley, J., Robinson, J., Casey, S. (2001). The effects of a multi-modal intervention trial of light, exercise, and vitamins on women's mood. Women & Health, 34, 3.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

Getting outside and getting exercise seems to really help my anxiety a lot - though depression tends to make it hard to get motivated sometimes.

I'm finding the valerian root I'm taking for sleep is helping the anxiety quite a bit - hasn't got rid of it entirely, but it would take a miracle for my anxiety to go away.

I think anxiety is a habit I've gotten into and it's going to take a lot of work to unlearn it.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Rain-I also have Borderline Personality Disorder, as well as GAD, depression, ADHD, FMS....I am going to follow Lori's advice on the diet for the FMS but I am having a heckuva time getting of the sugar. I'm wondering about doing a fast to speed up the withdrawal of sugar and caffeine. I'll make another thread about fasting.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

whiskeylivewire said:


> Rain-I also have Borderline Personality Disorder, as well as GAD, depression, ADHD, FMS....I am going to follow Lori's advice on the diet for the FMS but I am having a heckuva time getting of the sugar. I'm wondering about doing a fast to speed up the withdrawal of sugar and caffeine. I'll make another thread about fasting.


You need minerals. All those issues are related to brain function which is electrical. You need to help your body conduct electricity better throughout the brain. People with ADHD, OCD, etc are turned around simply with minerals. 
An EMF device will help. Keeping your polarity correct will help, but you desperately NEED minerals. It's a physical disorder not a mental one, and it shows up with mental symptoms. At the very least soak your feet in epsom salt to get some magnesium into your body. You are suffering so much, and you don't have to.

I am going to put a link below of many scientific studies on the issues of mineral deficiency and brain disorders such as those you have.
http://scholar.google.com/scholar?q...,+bipolar&hl=en&as_sdt=0&as_vis=1&oi=scholart


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Thanks! I did soak my feet the other day in epsom salts but that was more to try and get the dirt out of the cracks in my heels lol. I didn't know that you could get magnesium that way! 

I do take B-vitamins, Fish Oil, Magnesium, Calcium, Vit D and Nature's Way Alive vitamins but I might be missing something or not have good enough doses.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

mekasmom said:


> You need minerals. All those issues are related to brain function which is electrical. You need to help your body conduct electricity better throughout the brain. People with ADHD, OCD, etc are turned around simply with minerals.
> An EMF device will help. Keeping your polarity correct will help, but you desperately NEED minerals. It's a physical disorder not a mental one, and it shows up with mental symptoms. At the very least soak your feet in epsom salt to get some magnesium into your body. You are suffering so much, and you don't have to.
> 
> I am going to put a link below of many scientific studies on the issues of mineral deficiency and brain disorders such as those you have.
> http://scholar.google.com/scholar?q...,+bipolar&hl=en&as_sdt=0&as_vis=1&oi=scholart


I am tweekin' out because my son left today. I have been an edgy nervous train wreck for the last week, and will be for a couple of more weeks......

What can I do to take the edge off?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You know what? Sometimes situations cause stress. That's just a fact of life. It isn't a brain disorder, it's just a reaction to the stresses of life. 
Whenever something upsetting happens, it's a good idea to take acidophiles to prevent yourself from becoming ill from a weakened immune system. And it's a good idea to use some essential oils to keep your frequency high for the same reason. But some things you just have to walk through. It's not an illness. It is simply your body and mind reacting to the stresses of life.

as far as calming agents--
lavender essential oil
Valerian root, or even sevent flower if you want to use many flowers
Bach rescue remedy or other floral essence
And, as always, q link or shuzi to keep that Schumann resonance frequency going near your body. We are earthlings, our bodies were made from the earth itself, and our bodies need that 7hrtz frequency to keep them balanced. That's how qlinks and shuzis work. They vibrate at that frequency. That helps our body/mind stay calmer.
http://www.clarus.com/home.htm

And when fear comes upon you, the only thing you can do is counteract it with faith. Faith comes by hearing, and hearing by the Word of God. Find scriptures about protection and confess them over and over and over and over again concerning your son. You just have to walk through the situation. It's not an illness that you need to get well from. You just have to go through it in as healthy of a body as possible. What you are going through is different than a person with clinical depression or seasonal depression. Your mind and body is reacting to a great stress right now. It just has to get through it, and get back to a calm level. It's not ill, it's just reacting.
Trace minerals might help you get back to that normal, calm situation faster. But it isn't really caused by a mineral deficiency like a mental illness is.


----------

